# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool تحديثات :  HTC module update - NEW models added 06/04/2017

## mohamed73

*Dear ChimeraTool Users,*  * ChimeraTool new HTC module
Update: v 13.44.1701 06/04/2017 *  *Added New models:*  *One M9 (htc_himaul):* Read Info, Boot Loader Unlock, Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI, SOFF, Change CID, FRP Remove*One M8 (htc_m8whl):* Read Info, Boot Loader Unlock, SOFF, Change CID*Desire 610 (htc_a3ul):* Read Info, Boot Loader Unlock, Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI, SOFF, Change CID*Desire 626s (htc_a32ewhl):* Read Info, Boot Loader Unlock, SOFF, Change CID, FRP Remove*Desire 820 (htc_a51ul):* Read Info, Boot Loader Unlock, SOFF, Change CID, Repair IMEI__________________________________________  *
You still don't have license for ChimeraTool?
Do you need Chimera Tool USB dongle?*     *Visit our store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  FoneFunShop UK:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* GsmServer store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* GsmEasy store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

